# Can anyone identify this old coal stove?



## SmudgePot (Apr 6, 2012)

This old coal stove kept our neighbor and his wife warm in their later years. After they passed away, we bought their tiny house to keep it from being bought by rough elements. There was nothing in the house except this old stove, which was stolen last week by burglars and taken to a scrap yard where it was processed and is now gone. We and the police would like more information on it so we can help bring the burglars to justice. This is the only photo we have of it. It appears to be a coal stove with a sheet metal outer case, but probably cast iron inside. Nothing fancy; maybe something from the 1930's. I'd like to learn what make and model this is and find an owners manual or photos of the back side. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## fossil (Apr 6, 2012)

SmudgePot said:


> ...I'd like to learn what make and model this is and find an owners manual or photos of the back side...


 
How is any of that information going to help you "bring the burglars to justice", especially since you somehow already know that the appliance has been "taken to a scrap yard where it was processed and is now gone" ?


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2012)

Try www.nepacrossroads.com


----------



## SmudgePot (Apr 7, 2012)

fossil said:


> How is any of that information going to help you "bring the burglars to justice", especially since you somehow already know that the appliance has been "taken to a scrap yard where it was processed and is now gone" ?


 This will help because the police have security videos from the scrap yard which show the suspects and their vehicle, including a poor overhead shot of what may be my stove but is not the front face of the stove; if it's my stove, face down, I need to know what the back looks like.  If it matches, we've got our guys.
Any suggestions on where to look for images of this vintage stove would be helpful.  I haven't had any luck on Google. Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2012)

This is just a guess, but Warm Morning made barrel shaped stoves like this. This looks like a later version, maybe made by Martin. Check this coal site: www.nepacrossroads.com and maybe Snider Enterprises, Inc. Ph 336-946-0600


----------



## Defiant (Apr 7, 2012)

The inside of that stove had a circular shaped firebrick which made up most of the weight (must have fooled the scrap dealer). Someone wanted to give me one of these but I refused.


----------



## coaly (Apr 7, 2012)

I used Google Images and searched "round coal stove" and found a front picture; That was found in NEPA Crossroads.

Hot Blast 20 FB ?
http://nepacrossroads.com/about5375.html

Ed from Antiquestoves.com may have one to get a picture of the back. I doubt you will find a picture of the back online. You can probably find one being sold on Craigslist and have the seller send you the pics you need? Search Tempest is a website that searches all of Craigslist by mileage away from you just like searching on eBay.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice find Coaly. I wouldn't be surprised if the back of the stove is unadorned and just the back of the cylinder.


----------



## SmudgePot (Apr 7, 2012)

begreen said:


> Nice find Coaly. I wouldn't be surprised if the back of the stove is unadorned and just the back of the cylinder.


 Hey Begreen, Defiant, and Coaly... You guys are awesome!  Great suggestions and finds.  I've never used Google Images, but that is very clever.  Indeed, that is my stove.  With this information, I can dig in further and see if the stove in the burlars' truck at the scrap yard was mine.  It's a long shot, but it would be nice to bring justice on behalf of the dear old man and his wife who used it for so many years.  I'll let you know what I find.  Thanks!  --*SmudgePot*


----------



## webbie (Apr 14, 2012)

A lot of stoves were similar to that - I'd also say Warm Morning or King or Atlanta.........it was pretty much a soft coal stove, but would burn hard coal also.

Hot Blast was US Stove Co, I think.....in TN.


----------



## SmudgePot (Apr 14, 2012)

webbie said:


> A lot of stoves were similar to that - I'd also say Warm Morning or King or Atlanta.........it was pretty much a soft coal stove, but would burn hard coal also.
> 
> Hot Blast was US Stove Co, I think.....in TN.


 Hi Webbie and friends,
Your information gave me all the tips I needed.  It's the Hot Blast 20FB, or same unit under a different brand.  Looking at the parts explosion diagram shows me what I need to know about the back side.  Now we are in the process of analyzing the security videos at the scrap yard to try and identify it in the back of the known suspects' truck.  Like most videos, it's not at quite the right angle to see exactly what you need, but we're working with various enhancement techniques.  I'll keep you posted on what we find.  Thanks, --*SmudgePot*


----------



## joed (Dec 1, 2013)

it is a .15 u.s. coal stove made in tennessee the back is smooth like the side


----------

